# Secarropas Ariston no funciona Placa quemada?



## DAXMO (May 29, 2012)

Hola amigos del foro, esta vez ando con un gran problema, por su puesto que empieza el invierno y... que se rompe...?

Es un Ariston ASL 700 CX, esta muerto no hace nada ni prende una luz, le saque la placa principal voy a adjuntar algunas fotos, no se lo revise todo, hace un tiempo se le cambio la resistencia que no calentaba bien y ademas a veces pateaba el aparato. Ahora " aparentemente" se uso mal (ropa muy mojada).

Si alguien sabe si se consigue la placa en Buenos Aires, o algún otro consejo, haré las pruebas necesarias para ver que puede ser.

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2012)

Tuve hace muchos años un secarropas Philips , después yo no lo usba mas y lo regalé a un matrimonio amigo que actualmente le sacan lustre 

Todo lo que tiene es el motor , el ventilador y la resistencia calefactora.

Así que tienen una llavecita que elije entre secado caliente o secado frio , o sea que enciende y apaga la resitencia.

Y por otro lado un timer a perilla que le da el tiempo de encendido de hasta 120 minutos.

Fin

Te digo porque momentaneamente podrias hacerle algo así.

Saludos !


----------



## DAXMO (May 30, 2012)

Mmmmmm buena idea esa se podria poner asi..., dos perillas de 20A un timer mecanico y hasta un rele para el timer, puede ser... 
Tengo que ver porque tiene una bombita de agua que esta despues del condensador, si esta no es 12v, ya que en la placa hay un par de reles 12v.
Uno puede ser de la traba de la puerta, no se los otros porque claro originalmente tiene un millon de programas... al dope.
Te digo que lo puedo dejar andando asi nomas a mano... el gabinete esta maso maso, y la placa esa no debe andar menos de 500 mangos. si la consigo.
Gracias, hablamos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2012)

Digo algo así , aunque la bruja se queje que le falten los programas al dope 

Un Ariston nuevo cuesta algo de 3600 ARS


----------



## DAXMO (May 30, 2012)

Esta bien el diagrama, tengo que ver que es lo que va a 12v. La placa tiene 3 rele que salen con 12v
El tema de los sensores hay que ver que hago con la temperatura, que no se pase de calor, sera cuestion de regular el tiempo de encendido, le puedo poner una tecla general, otra pra la resistencia y el timer que apague todo, por ahora, me intriga como regular la resistencia, la otra es no conectar todos elementos (tiene varias etapas) que tiene e ir probando.
Hay que ver si puedo hacer que ande... la placa tiene de todo el universo de componentes imaginable, es un procesador; y los componentes perifericos del aparato responden a todo eso, hay que descubrir como funciona el conjunto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2012)

Googlealo como *termostato fijo* , los hay simples y dobles , para lavarropas , lavavajilla y secarropas.

Los de secarropas ya van en el tuyo


----------



## DAXMO (Jun 11, 2012)

Ya esta, lo desarme casi todo, ahora quedo con un timer de 60 minutos mas o menos, y tres llaves palancas de izquierda a derecha, la primera enciende el motor y la bomba de agua, esta en serie con otras dos palancas que encienden la resistencia media y media. Me dio trabajo encontrar el giro del motor. (lo saque y medi los bobinados con el tester, crei que estaba quemado tambien)
Tiene un  termostato en la caja de la calefaccion, en realidad tiene tres, eleji uno y tengo dos mas para jugar, con este va regulando corta bien a cierta temperatura, al principio me parecio alta pero probandolo con ropa no funciona muy distinto que con la plaqueta original. 
Lo estoy probando y creo que queda asi hasta el final (solo se usa en invierno), costo total 90 "NOVENTA PESOS". FIN
Gracias por la colaboracion, adjunto foto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2012)

Salvaste _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-150313715-secarropas-ariston-8kg-condensacion-_JM_

Que bueno que mi idea al estilo de los antiguos te sirviera 

Saludos !


----------

